# Kyuubi vs Supreme kai in lifting strength and striking.



## Return (Jun 21, 2012)

Supreme kai is said to have a lifting strength of class K, while Kyuubi is classified as class G. And both are equal in striking strength. How? Supreme kai could slaughter Frieza, who has planet durability, he should be way above Kyuubi.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lifting strength doesn't equal striking strength first of all.  Striking strength can far outclass lifting power.

Second?  Kyuubi's striking power gets some nice influence from just how massive it is.  Supreme Kai's much smaller and the energy he delivers will be more focused.

Third?  Why the fuck was this needed?


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 21, 2012)

General Tao threw a 1 ton stone pillar 2300 KM.











Don't know if that contributed anything to this thread or not.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 21, 2012)

Is this another dupe...


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2012)

What is this even.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 22, 2012)

lol supreme kai murders kyuubi by blowing in its direction


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 22, 2012)

SK > Freiza >>>>>>>>>>>> Kyuubi. I don't see how physical strengths would affect this.


----------



## Barioth (Jun 22, 2012)

I am sad no one mentioning Rong Baddltome. 

Anyways, wrong match up and wrong section. Move to Anime/Manga Battledome. But best is lock.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 22, 2012)

Well hello again dupekun, hows your mother's rotten snatch?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 22, 2012)

Supreme Kai because i say so.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 22, 2012)

moloch177 said:


> Kyuubi lolstomps, it wouldn't even feel 40 _thousand_ tons.



so do you wand some windex and a cigarette? After busting a nut all over your screen fapping to the kyuubi?


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 22, 2012)

Dupe-kun loses because he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Refute my logic.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 22, 2012)

Haven't heard this argument before.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 22, 2012)

In the new rock lee spinoff episode. Rock Lee was running with  tons caually.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 22, 2012)

Itai darega omai, dupe-kun?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 22, 2012)

Kyuubi wouldnt even be able to move, remember what happened to Piccolo who at that point is capable of soloing Narutoverse.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2012)

...dupe-kun, why do you keep joining?!


----------



## Urouge (Jun 22, 2012)

hey dupe don't you know that no one really give a shit about this


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 22, 2012)

Dupe-kun WHY U SO BUTTHURT?


----------

